# Windsor - prononciation



## JClaudeK

Bonjour,

Depuis quelque temps (actualité oblige ...!), il est beaucoup question de/ des Windsor(s).

Dans les médias, le "s" de Wind*s*or est prononcé [z]. Est-ce la prononciation correcte ?
Si oui, comment cette prononciation se justifie-elle  ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce nom propre anglais se prononce avec un [z] dans cette langue, mais j'ai l'impression que cette prononciation est récente en français. Jusqu'à récemment, on entendait plutôt le son [s] il me semble.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Jusqu'à récemment, on entendait plutôt le son [s] il me semble.


----------



## Locape

Je prononce toujours 'Windsor' avec un [s] en français, même si je le prononce avec un [z] en anglais.


----------



## JClaudeK

Locape said:


> Je prononce toujours 'Windsor' avec un [s] en français, même si je le prononce avec un [z] en anglais.


Nous sommes d'accord.
Je trouve assez curieux que les journalistes se mettent à prononcer _Windsor_ "à l'anglaise" alors que pour (par exemple) _Washington_ cela ne leur viendrait pas à l'idée.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je suis d'accord que ça fait un peu bizarre que "tout d'un coup", ils semblent changer la prononciation d'un mot que l'on avait toujours prononcé avec un [s] avant.
Moi, j'ai surtout été étonnée que de plus en plus de journalistes prononcent "Brexit" [kz], et non [ks], comme on le disait au début naturellement. J'imagine qu'à force d'entendre le mot prononcé de telle façon sur place, les correspondants exportent cette prononciation (du moins, celle qui s'en rapproche le plus, dans la mesure de l'accent français. Et se limiter à changer un [s] en [z] est facile).
Donc, je ne sais pas si c'est par imprégnation, ou par snobisme (je me rappelle d'un _Secrets d'Histoire_ diffusé il y a quelques mois dans lequel Stéphane Bern n'arrêtait pas de dire "Windzor" et je dois avouer que ça m'avait un peu énervée. Mais bon, j'imagine que c'était peut-être du respect de sa part de ne pas écorcher le nom de ses "amis" ).


----------



## JClaudeK

DearPrudence said:


> je ne sais pas si c'est par imprégnation, ou par snobisme (je me rappelle d'un _Secrets d'Histoire_ diffusé il y a quelques mois dans lequel Stéphane Bern n'arrêtait pas de dire "Windzor" et je dois avouer que ça m'avait un peu énervée. Mais bon, j'imagine que c'était peut-être du respect de sa part de ne pas écorcher le nom de ses "amis" ).



Eh bien voilà, nous tenons le "coupable".  

C'est certainement par mimétisme que tous les autres s'y sont mis aussi.


----------



## danielc

Les Canadiens tentent du prononcer les noms anglais plus à l'anglaise. Je dis [z].


----------



## Locape

DearPrudence said:


> je me rappelle d'un _Secrets d'Histoire_ diffusé il y a quelques mois dans lequel Stéphane Bern n'arrêtait pas de dire "Windzor" et je dois avouer que ça m'avait un peu énervée. Mais bon, j'imagine que c'était peut-être du respect de sa part de ne pas écorcher le nom de ses "amis" ).


Non, c'est clairement du snobisme !   "Moi, Sir Stéphane Bern, je suis tellement proche des Windzzor que je me dois de le prononcer comme eux, n'est-ce pas !"


----------



## JClaudeK

😄


----------



## Bezoard

DearPrudence said:


> Moi, j'ai surtout été étonnée que de plus en plus de journalistes prononcent "Brexit" [kz], et non [ks], comme on le disait au début naturellement. J'imagine qu'à force d'entendre le mot prononcé de telle façon sur place, les correspondants exportent cette prononciation (du moins, celle qui s'en rapproche le plus, dans la mesure de l'accent français. Et se limiter à changer un [s] en [z] est facile).


Là, c'est un autre problème qui mériterait un fil à part.


DearPrudence said:


> Donc, je ne sais pas si c'est par imprégnation, ou par snobisme (je me rappelle d'un _Secrets d'Histoire_ diffusé il y a quelques mois dans lequel Stéphane Bern n'arrêtait pas de dire "Windzor" et je dois avouer que ça m'avait un peu énervée. Mais bon, j'imagine que c'était peut-être du respect de sa part de ne pas écorcher le nom de ses "amis" ).


Je ne sais pas si c'est pas snobisme, mais on ne peut pas non plus ne pas être un peu entraîné par le mouvement mondial qui consiste à prononcer les noms étrangers un peu plus près de leur prononciation d'origine. Certes, le français résiste assez fort à ce mouvement pour les noms déjà bien ancrés en français comme Londres et continue à dire Pékin par exemple. Mais je crois que petit à petit, la mondialisation qui fait que nous connaissons aujourd'hui forcément mieux que jadis les prononciations originelles nous entraîne parfois à modifier un peu nos habitudes. C'est peut-être le cas pour Windsor.
Du reste, dans son _Dictionnaire de la prononciation française_, le belge Léon Warnant, bien avant Stéphane Bern, donne déjà la prononciation en "z" (conjointement avec la prononciation en "s").
Je crois que dans les écoles de journalisme, on insiste aujourd'hui sur les prononciations des noms propres et on apprend aux futurs journalistes à savoir prononcer les noms allemands et flamands autrement qu'à l'anglaise, à savoir dire (en son temps) Václav Havel ou (plus dur !) Lech Wałęsa. Il n'est pas forcément ridicule ni snob de prononcer certains noms anglais à l'anglaise !


----------



## jekoh

Locape said:


> Non, c'est clairement du snobisme !   "Moi, Sir Stéphane Bern, je suis tellement proche des Windzzor que je me dois de le prononcer comme eux, n'est-ce pas !"


Le pauvre en est encore loin, "eux" le prononcent [wɪnzə].


----------



## Locape

C'est vrai que cette prononciation franglaise est plutôt 'Windzôrr' !


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> Il n'est pas forcément ridicule ni snob de prononcer certains noms anglais à l'anglaise !


"certains noms"?
Et selon quels critères  choisit-on ces noms ? Où est la cohérence si on prononce _certains noms _à l'anglaise et d'autres pas ?


----------



## Bezoard

« On » ne choisit pas vraiment ; c'est l'usage qui choisit pour nous, l'usage se modifiant peu à peu, sous la pression d'un certain nombre de choix individuels, logiques ou non. Il fut un temps où Boston rimait en français avec "bâton" ;  ce n'est plus le cas.


----------



## danielc

Bezoard said:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est pas snobisme, mais on ne peut pas non plus ne pas être un peu entraîné par le mouvement mondial qui consiste à prononcer les noms étrangers un peu plus près de leur prononciation d'origine. ...Il n'est pas forcément ridicule ni snob de prononcer certains noms anglais à l'anglaise !


Au Canada, il n'est pas question d'un mouvement en ce qui concerne les noms propres anglais des personnes. C'est notre habitude depuis longtemps. Il y a encore un accent que l'on peut entendre, mais nous essayons de nous approcher de la prononciation anglaise.


----------



## Terio

Pourtant, si nous prononçons [wind'zᴐr] ou [win'zᴐr], en nous rapprochant un tant soit peu de la prononciation anglaise, ça reste loin de ['wɪnzə]. Et nous prononçons boston (comme bâton) et non bostonne.


----------



## Reynald

Terio said:


> ça reste loin de ['wɪnzə].


Peut-être parce que vous, les Québécois, avez des r rétroflexes la plupart du temps dans votre prononciation des mots anglais. À l'américaine. Je l'ai souvent remarqué.
(Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir entendu des Américains prononcer _Windsor_, mais je suppose qu'ils appliquent la règle habituelle. Ils vont nous le dire).


----------



## Terio

Dans ce cas, je pense qu'on prononce le r de Windsor comme celui de trésor. C'est peut-être parce qu'il y a une ville du Québec  et une marque de sel qui portent ce nom (en plus de la dynastie qui règne sur nous, bien entendu) et qu'il est assez bien intégré au vocabulaire courant.


----------



## danielc

Reynald a raison que l'on peut prononcer des _r_ anglais plus à la (nord-)américaine. Nous ne sommes pas proches de l'Angleterre. La prononciation indiquée par Terio dernièrement est confirmée par les vidéos de Radio-Canada que j'ai vues aujourd'hui de 2021 et 2016. Il n'était pas uniquement la prononciation des journalistes.


----------



## wildan1

Reynald said:


> Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir entendu des Américains prononcer _Windsor_,


Nous prononçons ce nom /'wɪn zər/ et c'est un nom de lieu commun en Amérique du nord (il y a 4 villes villes portant ce nom au Canada et 24 aux USA !); donc sa prononciation est clairement connue.

Par conséquent je l'ai toujours prononcé en français avec un z et non un s--sans penser au snobisme !


----------



## danielc

Je viens d'écouter les nouvelles de Radio-Canada à la radio. Le _o_ de la ville de Windsor était un _o _ouvert. Nous avons discuté des _z _ou_ s_, mais le _o_ est aussi important. On ne doit pas oublier qu'il existe une vielle communnauté canadienne- française à Windsor, en face de Détroit, ce qui peut expliquer la prononciation plus française de cette ville (et de Détroit!).


----------



## Terio

Spontanément, je prononce [winzᴐᴚ], donc, sans _d_ et avec un _o _ouvert. […]


----------

